# Training in OKC



## mystic warrior (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been a fan of Mr. Parkers work for some time.
And I was wondering if there were any real (EPAK) schools in that area to check out.
thanks guys


----------



## kempo-vjj (Nov 1, 2007)

By OKC you mean oklahoma city correct? No I do not think there is any EPAK around. Maybe in Tulsa there is a guy. I am from Midwest City and train at warriorartsokc.com with Darrell Sarjeant. Darrell has some kenpo back ground but it is not EPAK. We are a mixed martial art for self defense only. No sport,  no playing around. I enjoy it. Are you to martial arts or just new to the area?


----------



## mystic warrior (Nov 1, 2007)

kempo-vjj said:


> By OKC you mean oklahoma city correct?


Sorry that is what I meant.
I kind of thought that but was not sure.
Thanks though


----------



## mystic warrior (Nov 2, 2007)

Also 
I forgot I know that this forum gets alot of trolls.
I am not one of them I really do like this art. From the little of it I know.
So any help in broading my understanding of the art would be cool.
And thanks


----------

